
Ask HN: What ideas or problems are there for a science fair - adamisntdead
I am a high school student, and I am wondering: does anyone know of any problems&#x2F;ideas that are worth pursuing for a national science fair?
======
arkitaip
Solving social problems with science/tech seems to be the way to go for
maximum impact
[https://www.googlesciencefair.com/en/](https://www.googlesciencefair.com/en/)

~~~
adamisntdead
Yeah, that seems to be so, wonder what sort of things need addressing...

------
ColinWright
What are you interested in?

~~~
adamisntdead
I'm pretty good at Math and Programming. As for topics, I really don't know...

